

Burnout, and how to deal with it - JerryH
http://www.jeremyhutchings.com/2009/12/burnout.html

======
ranza
Being a person thats currently dealing with this i found this a great read!
There are a bunch of things i could use. It also made me realize that my state
is more serious than i thought.

An addition to what you can do is reading. I recently picked up a few books
and started reading. Its great for letting your self go and put work aside.

------
thibaut_barrere
These days when I feel a little too overworked, I picture this drawing in my
head:

<http://www.awful-drawings.com/post/1086207904/life>

then I remember life should be fun and calm down :)

(disclaimer: drawn by my brother)

------
ido
I think it's a good article at its core, but the poor grammar & spelling
really get in the way.

~~~
Tamerlin
Indeed -- it's surprisingly hard to read as a result.

------
cracki
the guy needs an editor, or a proof-reader at least.

anyway, i think he made good points.

------
JoeAltmaier
Short answer (from the article):

Get some exercise

Take a break

Hang out with friends

